
Firefox 3.0: 11,000 Bugs Fixed, and Counting - nickb
http://www.crn.com/software/203102260
======
gregwebs
Have you ever talked to normal people about software bugs? Its kind of funny.
They think all the known bugs in software are fixed its shipped.

------
mynameishere
Still on 1.5. Never should have upgraded that far.

~~~
ardit33
haha... me too.

~~~
tuukkah
Something else might suit you guys better than stale versions. Konqueror, for
example.

~~~
mynameishere
"Stale". I have the newest version at work. It blows. I refuse to upgrade to
an inferior product. Keep downmodding me, though, if it makes you happy.

~~~
tuukkah
I understand you don't like the newer versions. That's why I suggested you try
other browsers. Using a browser that doesn't get bug fixes, standards updates
and security patches is bad for you and the internet.

